# Miss America



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 29, 2014)

Found this yesterday. This one is for my girl Daisy. She already picked out the new colors for it and loves it. This is her dream bike.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 29, 2014)

Very nice. One of my favorite girls. Too bad the original paint isn't there.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 29, 2014)

That's what to look for when investing in a restoration...a upper tier bicycle, smooth/straight/solid, and all there (especially being an uncommon model with specific parts).
Nice grab.
Chris


----------



## mike j (Dec 29, 2014)

Really nice find, can't wait to see how she turns out.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 29, 2014)

One of my favorite prewar bikes. I'll be restoring one of these myself this spring. I already have an original paint bike so it will probably be trade bait! V/r Shawn


----------



## Wayne Adam (Dec 29, 2014)

*Nice!*

Great find!..........Wayne


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 29, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 29, 2014)

*Daisy Miss America...*

WOW! I saw you yesterday... but I never saw this...? Super Cool.


Joe Buffardi said:


> Found this yesterday. This one is for my girl Daisy. She already picked out the new colors for it and loves it. This is her dream bike.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks guys! I have known about this beauty for a while. It was finally time to pull the trigger. Its very straight and solid. Daisy will ride it like this till we get all the material and time to restore it. It will be proudly parked next to my Twin 60 inside the house in front of the fireplace. We have inside cats and outside cats. These are inside cats.


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 29, 2014)

Congrads Joe. I'm glad you pulled the trigger on it.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks man! Good seeing you at LB.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks man! Good seeing you at LB. It was so damn cold I could have sworn we were on the moon.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 29, 2014)

Nice pick!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 29, 2014)

Thank you! I never exactly shared what I used to do for a living here. I have spent a good chunk of my life restoring Hudson Automobiles. Dates ranging from 1919-1955. I worked with a man named Bill Albright R.I.P. He devoted a big chunk of his life educating me and basically passing the torch to keep these cars on the road. We will be painting the Miss America in Hudson colors. Here are some factory swatches of the two tone combinations.

We were thinking Surf Green and Seal Gray
Or Surf green And pearl gray


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 29, 2014)

If anybody needs color reference when painting bikes. I have a ton of 30's - 50's color charts in original form not copied. I love Hudson colors they are very unique.


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 29, 2014)

*Another great find*

You have a knack for finding bikes covered in blue house paint.  Looks great, congrats!


----------



## mike j (Dec 29, 2014)

Nice combo's, any thought as to tires yet?


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 29, 2014)

Great to see you too Joe. 

Yes the morning was very cold, my bones were aching.

I'm liking the surf green/pearl gray combo with darker gray, green or red pins.

You have to roll whitewalls with this bike and color combo to really pop.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 29, 2014)

We'll probably run these repop Columbia tires on ours. Great looking and ride great. We use them on our bikes that would have used whitewall Allstates. 
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=221646884890&alt=web


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 29, 2014)

Yes, whitewallsmfor sure.


----------



## ranman (Dec 29, 2014)

Wow - that is really nice!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Dec 29, 2014)

Awesome find indeed cant wait to see it all done right!


----------



## larock65 (Dec 29, 2014)

Congrats on another great bike Joe! Can't wait to see her all redone!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks man!


----------



## mrg (Jan 19, 2015)

just ride it, cool bike Joe


----------



## mrg (Jan 19, 2015)

*twin*




 I guess miss America has a twin, same house paint blue


----------



## HARPO (Jan 20, 2015)

mrg said:


> View attachment 191744 I guess miss America has a twin, same house paint blue




Nice looking old couple you have there.


----------

